# pliers - I hate rust



## keza

Any recommendations for some pliers that I can keep on deck and they wont end up a pretty orange colour ?
I do use lanox and they do still work, it's just that rust upsets me.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQKfkrQAAC1fgAAQQOfh0BDLEIq//9/gMAD6Kw1TyU/QqfkxJgmptT1P1T1A9T1G0ZQqHlMgHqAAAAAANTFMap6MoAaNNADQ2o0HisjA470xevIMhdPwb72t0UHO/lC6U1QlZ+QqBnT7S7tgkHBdZTnNTmnlo46FxmPYsE9EL5IXjIhS6vX9qmf2XOjEsZDRmL60DajbBSocs0BkrZhLfvTtZbLp2zg0ZQqp5vVIMIwt9wrCSJ4Gqj02tKP8mFGbdboOjHryvKG/Wy3I8RQQqMGEEm0wLS9xCasNAFbXF1lWWTMFGFgckV8cY1JHf44Tyu6AiiQjcXngu84nk0w2MmQCifYwAmWAkQEgwvGJsTvgmKh0M/i7kinChIAU/JWg


----------



## proangler

Hey keza,

I have the pliers that Red has, they would be fine for river/lake stuff but they are to flimsy for offshore.

I picked mine up from Anaconda pretty cheap.

Cheers James


----------



## Barrabundy

I had those plastic X-tool pliers and the floating feature saved me a few times. They cut braid well but weren't really good working with trebles and eventually the came apart at
the pivot point. Never had troubles with rust though!

I wouldn't pay full price for a replacement pair though.


----------



## maddog

jaycar sell stainless pliers for electronics. they have black handles.

I have been using mine for fishing for about 4 years. a quick hit of inox every now and then and they have been fine.


----------



## keza

The ones I have are stainless but obviously poor quality as they rusted pretty quickly.
I looked at the floating ones but wondered how they would go at getting hooks out of Kingies.
I like the look of some of the aluminium ones but they are pretty pricey.


----------



## Ranger

I haven't had a pair of pliers yet which wont rust, even the so called stainless steel ones (I guess they just aren't 316 stainless).

Aluminium would be the exception, but I'm not gonna pay $150+ for a pair of pliers.

These days I carry a pair of large haemostats instead which I use as pliers, and being surgical steel they definately don't rust. The good thing about these is that on the kayak ya dont have to tie them down, as they can just be clipped onto your clothing somewhere convenient.


----------



## diver72

I have been using these for about 6 months and are the best bit of kit on the yak( apart from the Mirage Drive) They even have a great lanyard, cut everything from 6 pound braid to 600 pound Jinkai and do not RUST!!!


----------



## jokinna

wow them black majic pliers look the goods  but for $90, even if i lashed it to me id still lose them over board. wot if i lashed a big piece of pool noodle to em? probably end up droping them at the carpark.

think ill stick with me $5 rusty pair and keep inoxing em till it goes over board and then buy another $5 pair :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy

Ranger said:


> These days I carry a pair of large haemostats instead which I use as pliers, and being surgical steel they definately don't rust. The good thing about these is that on the kayak ya dont have to tie them down, as they can just be clipped onto your clothing somewhere convenient.


...best part about it is they're free right? :lol:


----------



## proangler

Ranger said:


> I haven't had a pair of pliers yet which wont rust, even the so called stainless steel ones (I guess they just aren't 316 stainless).
> 
> Aluminium would be the exception, but I'm not gonna pay $150+ for a pair of pliers.
> 
> These days I carry a pair of large haemostats instead which I use as pliers, and being surgical steel they definately don't rust. The good thing about these is that on the kayak ya dont have to tie them down, as they can just be clipped onto your clothing somewhere convenient.


Just watch out, they aren't very good at pulling hooks out of body parts.....


----------



## Rstanek

Kerry, I asked the same question on a saltwater fly fishing forum a few months ago. Heaps of options out there, I basically came to the decision that these aluminium Accurate ones were the ones I wanted - http://www.accuratefishing.com/products ... _index.php. I haven't got them yet, as I'm doing it Ranger-style and using haemostats which work well enough for what I'm using them for at the moment, but they certainly look the goods and I'll be grabbing them soon. Another popular set were the aluminium Maritec ones - http://www.ifish.com.au/store/products/ ... liers.html. Tackle World stock them so Ottos may have them.

If yopu really hate rust, lash out and get some titanium Van Staals :lol: - http://www.vanstaal.com/VSpliers.htm


----------



## Swamp

My Rapalas have been going strong for a couple of years. A little bit of rust on the gripping face. Give them a bit of inox when they a bit stiff if I remember. In the past i have dunked them in the sea to loosen them up with any adverse effects.


----------



## Feral

They are going to rust, I buy supercheap elcheapo's and when I forget to soak them in wd40 after a trip, well I pay another $5 for another pair!


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## sbd

I have a pair of the Maritec pliers, cost me $140, & the jaws (the only steel bit) still rust. I've just bought a very similar pair (but in "stainless") made by Surecatch for the princely sum of $30 from the Compleat Angler sale.

I like the Van Staals, but not their price - ~$320US + delivery = eek.


----------



## rastus

Feral said:


> They are going to rust, I buy supercheap elcheapo's and when I forget to soak them in wd40 after a trip, well I pay another $5 for another pair!


i found a pair of super chap ones and i always forget to wash them, wire brush and wd40 always fixes them but i dont know how much longer there will be something left to wire brush. 

i liked the look of these http://www.accuratefishing.com/products/pliers/pliers_index.php but http://www.tackledirect.com/accurate-piranha-pliers.html not cheap


----------



## Nasman

diver72 said:


> I have been using these for about 6 months and are the best bit of kit on the yak( apart from the Mirage Drive) They even have a great lanyard, cut everything from 6 pound braid to 600 pound Jinkai and do not RUST!!!


Just a warning with the Black Magic Pliers. These are great but don't put to much faith in the lanyard. Mine was faulty and split first go which resulted in the pliers going to the bottom of the bay. Lucky for me, Black Magic believed me and replaced them but now I can't trust the lanyard.


----------



## onemorecast

Go the haemostats, they don't rust and damn useful for lots of everyday things


----------



## wopfish

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=5169

Found these - price not too painfull for a lifetime addiction :shock:


----------



## sbd

wopfish said:


> http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=5169
> 
> Found these - price not too painfull for a lifetime addiction :shock:


Keza & I were trying to work out what the front jaw overhang is for. I can't see how you could use it for split rings.


----------



## wopfish

Keza & I were trying to work out what the front jaw overhang is for. I can't see how you could use it for split rings.

Opening franziskaner kristallklar weissbier !

:twisted:


----------



## keza

wopfish said:


> http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=5169
> 
> Found these - price not too painfull for a lifetime addiction :shock:


found those a little bit cheaper here
http://www.chsmith.com.au/Black_Magic_F ... liers.html

but i went for these
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0506490254

bit smaller, bit cheaper, less of a tooth on the front.
I'll let you know what they are like after my birthday.


----------



## wopfish

They look very similar - hey Kerry enjoy your birthday mate


----------



## Isokaze

diver72 said:


> I have been using these for about 6 months and are the best bit of kit on the yak( apart from the Mirage Drive) They even have a great lanyard, cut everything from 6 pound braid to 600 pound Jinkai and do not RUST!!!


I have those, but I use it for offshore work. They are nice, very nice for the kind of money I pay


----------



## johnschr

> Keza wrote
> but i went for these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0506490254


Good price in US$. How much landed - including postage etc?


----------



## keza

johnschr said:


> Keza wrote
> but i went for these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0506490254
> 
> 
> 
> Good price in US$. How much landed - including postage etc?
Click to expand...

AUD $71

they have arrived but i can't play with them until tomorrow.


----------



## Junglefisher

sbd said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=5169
> 
> Found these - price not too painfull for a lifetime addiction :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> Keza & I were trying to work out what the front jaw overhang is for. I can't see how you could use it for split rings.
Click to expand...

Grabbing fish?


----------



## redracingski

I rate Dr Slick pliers.

I treat my gear like crap and my pliers are showing no signs of rust

You can get them on the net from the US for about $30 or about $60 at compleat angler.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Dr-Slick-PISCES-Power-Fishing-Pliers-Bungee-Cord-/130360508219


----------



## boydglin

ok guys i cant help with the rust issue but i noticed alot of you are talking about losing them overboard. 
i have a simle remedy for this problem.
all my pliers braid scissors accesories in general even my keeper net slung over the back are clipped to my kayak.
im not sure about all kayaks but mine has little rings attached all over it for fitting things such as seats.
i simply make sure all my gear have lanyards and i bought a crapload of carabeners that make for an easy clip on and off action.
now all my gear is right in front of me safely attached to the kayak in case of an incident and easily accesible even if i do need to unclip it its only a split second action to unclip do the job and reclip.
i havnt lost any gear overboard yet
look into it guys its cheap and effective


----------



## jokinna

i hate rusty caribiners ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha

onemorecast said:


> Go the haemostats, they don't rust and damn useful for lots of everyday things


Yep.... I've got a few.... Have never hit them with lube or anything. Get the curved tips their great. 
And yes they were free!
Well kind of....


----------



## boydglin

my carabeners were only a couple of dollars and are aluminium so no rust


----------



## jokinna

boydglin said:


> my carabeners were only a couple of dollars and are aluminium so no rust


i think youll find the springs will rust and fail. then time for a new one


----------



## giddyup

i am thinking of trying to get a mate to bring over some "Brownells Oxpho-Blue" from the US which is one of the best gun blueing agents on the market.

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1072 ... _BLUE_reg_

i am using it for my camping kukri knife which is carbon more than stainless steel but i will try some on some stainless and let you guys know if it absorbs


----------



## giddyup

jokinna said:


> i hate rusty caribiners ;-)


have you tried nacrabiners???

cheap and easy to make.

i think i started a thread on em ages ago but mistyped them as "nacrabiers"


----------



## Guest

I used the same theory as when you are burning in a new wok. I've got budget pliers from bunnings. i think they cost me $10 or so a few years back. I took the rubber handle coatings off and super heated the pliers until they were red, then quenched them in cooking oil. Repeated several times and have never had a problem with them rusting. They haven't seized and i've never given them any TLC since.


----------



## giddyup

nezevic said:


> I used the same theory as when you are burning in a new wok. I've got budget pliers from bunnings. i think they cost me $10 or so a few years back. I took the rubber handle coatings off and super heated the pliers until they were red, then quenched them in cooking oil. Repeated several times and have never had a problem with them rusting. They haven't seized and i've never given them any TLC since.


sweet idea.
i think i may have to try that with some of my gear
did you add any salt???
ive heard to "season" in a wok its oil and salt?


----------



## Ado

So you're saying my new Laetherman Freestyle is going to rust? :?


----------



## johnschr

Nezvic wrote:


> used the same theory as when you are burning in a new wok. I've got budget pliers from bunnings. i think they cost me $10 or so a few years back. I took the rubber handle coatings off and super heated the pliers until they were red, then quenched them in cooking oil. Repeated several times and have never had a problem with them rusting. They haven't seized and i've never given them any TLC since.


I'd be worried about destroying the temper of the steel.
Have a look here for pliers and clamps: http://www.bearsden.com/page488.html
They're a good mob to deal with and they carry a lot of good gear.


----------

